# VM - Femme Fatale - New juice alert!



## Oupa (31/8/18)

*Femme Fatale - A seductively smooth cocktail of ripe melons and sweet strawberries. This dangerous combination of summer fruits and almost hidden frost will seduce your senses!*

We present our brand new release - Femme Fatale! It was very well received at VapeCon and is now available for wholesale. Retailers feel free to request samples at info@vapourmountain.co.za

We decided on an un-hyped soft release for this juice and let the flavour speak for itself  We will update stockists during next week. Be sure to request your favourite retailer to stock up on Femme Fatale.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (31/8/18)

All the best with the new juice @Oupa !!

Some info on femme fatale courtesy of Wikipedia:

A _*femme fatale*_ (/ˌfæm fəˈtɑːl/ or /ˌfɛm fəˈtɑːl/; French: [fam fatal]), sometimes called a *maneater*,[1] is a stock character of a mysterious and seductive woman whose charms ensnare her lovers, often leading them into compromising, dangerous, and deadly situations. She is an archetype of literature and art. Her ability to enchant and hypnotise her victim with a spell was in the earliest stories seen as being literally supernatural; hence, the femme fatale today is still often described as having a power akin to an enchantress, seductress, vampire, witch, or demon, having power over men. In American early 20th century film, _femme fatale_ characters were referred to as *vamps*, an allusion to their role as sexual vampires.

The phrase is French for "fatal woman". A femme fatale tries to achieve her hidden purpose by using feminine wiles such as beauty, charm, and sexual allure. In some situations, she uses lies or coercion rather than charm. She may also make use of some subduing weapon such as sleeping gas, a modern analog of magical powers in older tales. She may also be (or imply that she is) a victim, caught in a situation from which she cannot escape; _The Lady from Shanghai_ (a 1947 film noir) is one such example. A younger version of a femme fatale is called a *fille fatale*, or "fatal girl".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (31/8/18)

And it is an amazing juice! Very nicely done @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (31/8/18)

Stosta said:


> And it is an amazing juice! Very nicely done @Oupa !


Where Was I, and why did I not notice this?


----------



## Stosta (31/8/18)

Christos said:


> Where Was I, and why did I not notice this?


You were trying to explain to @Rob Fisher that the whistle in the NarCa isn't that bad.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jengz (31/8/18)

If only I wasn’t working on the day and could follow the two of u around to experience the madness u did @Christos @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (31/8/18)

Jengz said:


> If only I wasn’t working on the day and could follow the two of u around to experience the madness u did @Christos @Stosta


Hahaha! Mad juice tasting maybe!

This is a really interesting juice actually, I couldn't guess the flavour profile by a long shot, and it is incredibly smooth!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/18)

Stosta said:


> You were trying to explain to @Rob Fisher that the whistle in the NarCa isn't that bad.



Well, @Christos never succeeded... the whistle is very annoying!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (31/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, @Christos never succeeded... the whistle is very annoying!


I can live with the whistle! Send it my way 
Im just missing a 2nd Narca and a 2nd Skyfall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (31/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, @Christos never succeeded... the whistle is very annoying!


Dibs? I’ll have to sell my car but my car doesn’t whistle! So it’s a good deal I think

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (31/8/18)

Jengz said:


> Dibs? I’ll have to sell my car but my car doesn’t whistle! So it’s a good deal I think


Get in line!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (31/8/18)

Grabbed a bottle of this on Saturday and its a great juice! Like @Stosta mentioned people who tried it also mentioned it being very smooth!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Oupa (16/9/18)

SUMMER IS COMING!
Next batch of *Femme Fatale* ready to ship this week! Retailers get your orders in now! It will go fast!
*info@vapourmountain.co.za*

A seductively smooth cocktail of ripe melons and sweet strawberries.
This dangerous combination of summer fruits and almost hidden frost will seduce your senses!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (16/9/18)

@Sir Vape Will you be getting stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (17/9/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> @Sir Vape Will you be getting stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did get a sample

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (11/10/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

